
CRLite: A Scalable System for Pushing All TLS Revocations to All Browsers [pdf] - zkms
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/cbw/static/pdf/larisch-oakland17.pdf
======
pixelcort
A great application of Bloomier filters to represent a whitelist lookup of all
known valid certs and blacklist lookup of all known invalid certs.

